# Containers - who did you use?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm moving from UK to Dubai 8th Sept and I'm waiting for a quote from moveone who are in Dubai use a UK agent but they are not very quick although the guy has been helpful but u just want the price so I can book it and sort out the money.

Who did you use? And how much was it for a 20ft container?

I've got another company coming to do assessment tomorrow from pickfords ... 

Any experiences welcome


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We used Doree Bonner International. They were very good. Was around £3.5k for 20ft sole use plus marine insurance. Would happily recommend them.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We used AGS Fourwinds.

Door to door including them doing the pack & unpack it was 5 weeks all in.

Can't remember the cost though but we were very happy with the service.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

40ft container, pack, unpack, 5 weeks total...Reads Removals £4k plus £1k insurance on £50k worth of stuff! HTH x


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

We used Abels ... they have a Royal seal and were great in the UK and also their local partners here were DASA who are also good.

The packing they did in the UK was super protective.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

m1key said:


> We used Doree Bonner International. They were very good. Was around £3.5k for 20ft sole use plus marine insurance. Would happily recommend them.





Confiture said:


> We used AGS Fourwinds.
> 
> Door to door including them doing the pack & unpack it was 5 weeks all in.
> 
> Can't remember the cost though but we were very happy with the service.





lxinuk said:


> 40ft container, pack, unpack, 5 weeks total...Reads Removals £4k plus £1k insurance on £50k worth of stuff! HTH x





Jezza said:


> We used Abels ... they have a Royal seal and were great in the UK and also their local partners here were DASA who are also good.
> 
> The packing they did in the UK was super protective.


Thanks everyone  very helpful


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used Pickfords as they have a partner here called Sirva, no hassle and nothing broken or stolen.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I used Pickfords as they have a partner here called Sirva, no hassle and nothing broken or stolen.


Brilliant they are coming to quote today, a week later and still no quote from move one - not happy! Need to get it sorted


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I was given an approximate quote on the spot and then confirmed in writing the next day once the guy had double checked his figures back at the office. They weren't any cheaper than the others, but just came across as more professional and easier to do business. They move the RAF boys and their families around the world, so have extra security clearance etc. Not really relevant to me, but a nice differentiator for them.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

m1key said:


> I was given an approximate quote on the spot and then confirmed in writing the next day once the guy had double checked his figures back at the office. They weren't any cheaper than the others, but just came across as more professional and easier to do business. They move the RAF boys and their families around the world, so have extra security clearance etc. Not really relevant to me, but a nice differentiator for them.


I know the quote really shouldn't take long, it's annoying I don't think cost Is a massive thing between them all but I just want it sorted so will have to go to someone else lol!

I'll see what pickfords say today

Thanks all


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zovi said:


> I know the quote really shouldn't take long, it's annoying I don't think cost Is a massive thing between them all but I just want it sorted so will have to go to someone else lol!
> 
> I'll see what pickfords say today
> 
> Thanks all


If it takes a week plus to quote then I would be seriously worried about what kind of service they can offer! They are shipping your worldly possessions so you want to have a bit of faith in them!

Also, for insurance make sure what it covers and doesn't. As with all insurance there are some extras that you might think should be inclusive!

Good luck...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Clark & Rose
door to door, including all packing and unpacking, disassembling and reassembling.
20ft container - 3,490 + insurance
5 weeks all in.
visit and quote within 48 hours of first call.

local agent was Writer


----------

